# Single vs double tubes



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well let me start by saying I just want to get one or two tube set ups and and enjoy shooting. What is the advantage to double tubes opposed to going to a stronger single set of tubes. Every time I think I know the answer, I find out there are multiple theories.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The advantage to going to double tubes is that you can shoot heavier ammo without buying a different roll of tubing.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm certainly no expert when I comes to tubes, but I've been messing with them for a bit. 1745, 2040 and 1842 all have there places, but I've found that I can do just about everything I need with 1632 (36). Singles for lighter stuff (clay, 1/4, 3/8) and doubles are great with 7/16 and marbles. They are perfect for everything except maybe serious "big game" hunting. I recently placed and ad to trades tubes for elastic. I was planning to let everything go EXCEPT for my 1632!


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't know. Try most of the tubes and my favourite is looped 1632 with 8mms steel for target and pigeon (head shot only) Orange dub dub for 10mms lead, general hunting. But been using 3050 recently (singles) with 8mms lead and steel wasn't to impressed to start off with due to the noise when shooting it but it has grown on me not as accurate as 1632 but god it doesn't half make them 8mms go.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think its just preference mainly. Think at the end of the day its the total cross-section of elastic for draw length ammo which is the factor. Some frame require at least a small loop for attaching to the frame - which allows for extremely quick swop-outs with other sets.

Double tubes can get twisted - where singles don't so much. Pseudo tubes shoot faster...

As Island Made says - 1632 can be plenty versatile - double of that in red I can hurl 9.5mm steel no problem for target shooting. Single is great for BB's till 1/4" steel. Currently I only have 1632 red on hand... And honestly don't feel the need to get a more 'magnum' capable tube (1842)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I make double tube sets, I find that making the tubes slightly longer also helps to lighten up the pull. I’m basically making sure I’m not missing anything.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

One thing I have noticed is that smaller the loop at the frame end the more inherently accurate the setup can be. Assume on some frames the tubes bind against the frame which can cause unevenness in the tubes during the draw. I'd almost say that shorter the loop the more likely it is centered to the frame, and the more its able to drift to more even band stress. Its more an issue I find on some plastic frames vs metal ones.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I recently tried out a lighter weight leather pouch, only to find it twisted the tube set after a few shots. I used 1632 tubes and shot 1/4 inch and 5/16 steel. I’ve never had this problem with SuperShure pouches. I’m just curious if others have had any similar experiences


----------

